# bremshebel/BMX beratung



## dexter85 (25. März 2005)

sou tagchen leute....

nach laaaaangen überlegen.....wirklich langen überlegen...hab ich mich entschieden, mir doch kein kein MTB zu holen sondern wieder ein bmx....(der alten zeiten willen,mit bruder aufn park gefahren    ) 

nun ja, ich bin ja mal 2 jahre gefahren, vor 4 jahren, und bin dann auf skateboard umgestiegen....aber egal... hehehe


nunja... als erstes wollt ich mal fragen wies denn mit dem 
dragonfly one 
oder
eastern bikes Battery 
aussieht....kann man die als (wieder) einsteiger bikes empfehlen?


so dann meine 2. frage.... als ich "damals" gefahren bin hatte ich immer sehr roße probs mit meinen bremshebeln.....die konter mutter der seilzug verstellung (hoff ich mein das richtige und ihr ersteht was ich mein) is bei mir immer aus dem gewinde gesprungen...und somit in richtung bremshebel...(drum is da auch aufn bild ein schawzer kabelbinder zusehen   , hab ich kurzerhand reingetüddelt, damit das nich mehr rutschen kann)und das war nicht grade gut fürs/beim fahren.... und wollt mal fragen...welchen bremshebel ihr wirklich top empfehlen könnt?

hab auch mal ein kleines anschauunsbild angehängt....hehehehe    
(sorry für die schlechte quali...is handy foto)   

somit
man sieht sich aufn bycicle 

gruß hannes


----------



## Vitali (25. März 2005)

Das EB Battery ist ein Kinderbmx. Schau dir mal das Addict und das 4 Seasons von WTP an, sind meiner Meinung nach noch immer die besten Einsteigerbikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dexter85 (25. März 2005)

na doll    

2 dirt bikes....is ja mal ne schöne empfehlung   

möchte schon eins mit vorder bremse so isses nich....    


wie wärs mitn WTP daredevil ??? 

oder was kann man noch im preisrahmen unter 40  empfehlen? 


gruß hannes


----------



## Stimpy (25. März 2005)

Hi Hannes alias Dexter85!

Ich hab mir im letzten Jahr das *DareDevil* geholt und bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden.
Nach einem Wechsel der Bremsbeläge hats dann auch gebremst
Einzig stört mich die Anbringung der Cantisockel, die hätt ich wie bei den meisten, lieber auf der oberen Strebe wiedergefunden. Ist eine Pfrimelei mit der Einstellung und wenn man vielleicht V-Brakes haben will, lassen die sich dort auch im nachhinein anbringen. Alternativen gibts aber genug.

Ich hatt damals noch das das Twenty Hype ins Auge gefasst, war aber die paar Euro zu knapp bei Kasse - jetzt im nachhinein betrachtet hätt ich wohl noch sparen sollen... 
Kannst ja mal  " _*grafix*_ " fragen oder bei Moshcore 
vorbeischauen. 

Falls Du interessiert sein solltest, ich überlege grad mein WTP Dare Devil vielleicht zu verkaufen und mir von Grund auf ein komplett neues selber aufzubauen. Schreib mir einfach ne pm wenns magst. 


Stimpy


----------



## cyclon3 (25. März 2005)

Eine VR Bremse brauchst du eh net, also hol dir das WTP Addict und werd glücklich.

@Stimpy: Bremssockel unten bremsen besser und V-Brakes lassen sich *NICHT* anbringen!!! Sind andere Sockel.


----------



## kater (25. März 2005)

V-Brakes an BMX...

BOLLOCKS!


----------



## cyclon3 (25. März 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> BOLLOCKS!



Yesss. Wenigstens einer, der es auf den Punkt bringt!


----------



## Flatpro (25. März 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Yesss. Wenigstens einer, der es auf den Punkt bringt!


viele andere denken sich des nur und überlesen so ein thema hier lächelnd


----------



## Stimpy (25. März 2005)

U-Brakesockel , Cantisockel sind ein Unterschied - Einwand akzeptiert .
Nur warum bitteschön sollen die an der Kettenstrebe angebrachten Sockel mehr Bremsleistung hergeben? Denke, dass ist eher eine Frage der Steifigkeit und die ist an den oberen Streben auch zu machen.
Meine Meinung zu V-Brakes bleibt, eine enorme Bremsleistung, auch wenn man dafür auf Rotor verzichten muss.
Soviel *offtopic*

*ontopic*:
Aber vielleicht haben die anderen, wie _kater_ und _flatpro_ auch zu _dexter_´s Frage einen Vorschlag 

Stimpy, Anfänger (wie alle einmal) und so um Nachsicht fragend .


----------



## cyclon3 (25. März 2005)

Stimpy schrieb:
			
		

> Nur warum bitteschön sollen die an der Kettenstrebe angebrachten Sockel mehr Bremsleistung hergeben? Denke, dass ist eher eine Frage der Steifigkeit und die ist an den oberen Streben auch zu machen.



Stell dir du steckst ein Stock zwischen Sattelrohr und Kettenstrebe in die Speichen. Wenn du nun vorwärts fährst, presst sich der Stock auf die Kettenstrebe und blockiert das Rad sehr effektiv. Andersrum müsstest du den Stock fest an der Sattelstrebe befestigen. Das funktioniert auch, jedoch werden die Sockel bzw. die Bremse auf "Zug" belastet, was sich in der Praxis als nicht so effektiv rausgestellt hat. Ich hoffe das war anschaulich 



			
				Stimpy schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung zu V-Brakes bleibt, eine enorme Bremsleistung, auch wenn man dafür auf Rotor verzichten muss.



Bei meinen V-Brakes habe ich ständig die Federn verbogen.. durch Stürze oder hängengebliebenen Hosen etc. Dadurch kannst du ständig neu einstellen. Außerdem ist die gesamte Konstruktion nicht die stabilste.
Rotor kannst du natürlich auch mit V-Brake fahren. Siehe Specialized P. Street..


----------



## kater (25. März 2005)

Eine gut eingestellte Bremse reicht für alles optimal. Oder halt gar keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (25. März 2005)

können alle bezeugen die mein rad gefahren sind, meine *U-BRAKE* bremst besser als jede gammelige v-brake.

gut eingestellt, gute hardware(xt hebel, revenge & nokon) und es passt.   

wer natürlich billigen taiwandreck als bremse hat, der muss sich net wundern wenn die bremse net taugt.


----------



## cyclon3 (25. März 2005)

Meine Bremse fluppt auch bestens mit Taiwan Parts: Hombre + Odyssey Linear + Primo J

Alles eine Sache der Einstellung!


----------



## evil_rider (25. März 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Bremse fluppt auch bestens mit Taiwan Parts: Hombre + Odyssey Linear + Primo J
> 
> Alles eine Sache der Einstellung!




bin ich froh, das diese bremse dennoch nicht an meine rankommt.


----------



## cyclon3 (25. März 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich froh, das diese bremse dennoch nicht an meine rankommt.



Was will ich mehr, als mein Rad zu jeder Zeit mit einem Finger blockieren zu können? Nichts! Also brauch ich auch kein überteuertes Nokon und Revenge Zeugs


----------



## evil_rider (25. März 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Was will ich mehr, als mein Rad zu jeder Zeit mit einem Finger blockieren zu können? Nichts! Also brauch ich auch kein überteuertes Nokon und Revenge Zeugs




doch, wenn man die funktion & dosierbarkeit einer disc will, aber die überlegende technik einer mechanischen bremse.


----------



## dexter85 (25. März 2005)

so....haben wir alle unser kleinen diskussionen beiseite gelegt????   

 

*ironiemodon*

ich finds schön, das ihr mir alle so zahlreich helft.... und dabei wollt ich eigtl. nur wissen, was für ein bremshebel gut is????

*ironiemodoff*


schreibt doch bitte einfach....das modell is gut und das is auch gut....

und sagt mir mal bitte ein paar gute bikes in der 400  sparte....


danke

gruß hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (25. März 2005)

wtp addict und gut


----------

